# B-17 Flying Fortress sighting



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

I stepped out of the office for some sunshine earlier. As I stepped out, I heard the familiar drone of some big radials. I looked up expecting to see our C-46 "China Doll" as that is really the only large airplane I see around here. To my surprise, it was a B-17!!! The EAA loaned B-17 "Fuddy Duddy" is touring Southern California. It is apparently en route to Van Nuys Airport where it will be on display from April 22-24. It will be at our airport (Camarillo) on April 26-27. If yo want to see more about it's tour schedule visit:

http://www.B-17.org


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Wish I was there!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish I would have had my camera! It would have filled the frame. He was pretty low. I will get out and get some pictures of it next week while it is in Camarillo. I will post them when I get back from it. It wil be my son's first chance to see one up close and personal.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2005)

Can't wait to see the pics! I hope your boy has a good time.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish we had B17's that toured around the country down here!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

I just found out that it's even better. The B-17 "Fuddy Duddy" will be at Camarillo on April 26-27. The very next week, the Collings foundation will be bringing the B-17 "Nine Oh Nine" and the B-24 "All American/Dragon and its Tail" to Camarillo for May 3-6! Get ready to see a whole lot of pictures starting next week!

If you are in California, Oregon, or Washington, check the Collings Foundation schedule below and go check their birds out. They are definitely worth viewing.

http://www.collingsfoundation.org/cf_schedule-wof.htm


----------

